# Michigan Get-Together



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Lansing MI
Last weekend in August
Plenty of camping room (my place is very tiny lol)
Transportation probs? The Greyhound/Indian Trails comes in just a few blocks from me = cheaper than gas AND .... 
YOU CAN KNIT WHILE YOU TRAVEL!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm in! Are you going to be sending PMs about specific times, directions, etc.? If so and you would like help, let me know.
Jan


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

o shoot i'll just post it here. i'm a business so nothing 2 hide in the contact info lol

also, i'm on the #2 sport fishing river in the nation!! if any1 would like 2 sit on the river w/their knitting (like i've done) & get a line wet ... just make sure u have ur license!! DNR is on the loose all the time lol



jumbleburt said:


> I'm in! Are you going to be sending PMs about specific times, directions, etc.? If so and you would like help, let me know.
> Jan


----------



## Fiberdiet (Dec 11, 2011)

Kissnntell said:
 

> o shoot i'll just post it here. i'm a business so nothing 2 hide in the contact info lol
> 
> also, i'm on the #2 sport fishing river in the nation!! if any1 would like 2 sit on the river w/their knitting (like i've done) & get a line wet ... just make sure u have ur license!! DNR is on the loose all the time lol
> 
> ...


Interested as well for some more information as I am close by.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

will keep all posted
aunt/unc lived in milford. middle road i think. will hafta ask'm



Fiberdiet said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > o shoot i'll just post it here. i'm a business so nothing 2 hide in the contact info lol
> ...


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I am hoping to make this get-together at the end of August. Thank you for coordinating it.


----------



## Sharon's 20 (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm interested in the get together! Sounds like fun. I live near by.
Sharons 20


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm interested. Live near Kalamazoo.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

HOT-DIGGITY!! the more the merrier! let's drive the neighbors bonkers!! lolol


----------



## bcolliemom (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you talking about Labor Day weekend or the weekend before?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

golly u scared me there 4 a minute!! lol the weekend before
come any time from Fri nite the 24th to Sun afternoon the 26th
come for the whole time or just part of it
this is YOUR vacation, do it as YOU like!!



bcolliemom said:


> Are you talking about Labor Day weekend or the weekend before?


----------



## bcolliemom (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I'll have to let you know when it gets closer. We spend most weekends up north. Are you going to have a main gathering or just come and go? I'm from Jackson, so I'd probably just come at the time most are coming to meet. I wouldn't spend the weekend, being this close. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

o ur welcome 2 stay if u want a break, grab ur sleeping bag!! lol
i have no idea how it will work. every1 has diff things going on, so may drift in & out, or come stay
will be fun either way
where up north do u go? i'm originally from Kalkaska. not *up north* 2 us till after u pass Cadillac lol


----------



## bcolliemom (Jul 12, 2011)

It wouldn't be up north for you then. LOL We have a place on a lake near Gladwin. It's about 2 hrs & 15 min from Jackson, it's not a bad drive for weekends.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

thats a nice comfortable drive


----------



## Pesshe (Mar 11, 2012)

hi I was just at sticks and strings this afternoon and told Katrina about meeting at the end of August. She said we are welcome to knit there if we want to. There is lots of space upstairs. it may be great to be inside if the weather is like it has been here these last few weeks. I know for myself I have a hard time tolerating the heat. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Muriel Priscilla F Lansing


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you!! that sounds like fun
only help i think i would need would be a ride up there. took the car off the road for awhile (cant afford it right now) so i'm kinda stranded. hate that!!
have always loved the heat...helps my FM pain but this yr getting 2 me 2



Pesshe said:


> hi I was just at sticks and strings this afternoon and told Katrina about meeting at the end of August. She said we are welcome to knit there if we want to. There is lots of space upstairs. it may be great to be inside if the weather is like it has been here these last few weeks. I know for myself I have a hard time tolerating the heat. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Muriel Priscilla F Lansing


----------



## Pesshe (Mar 11, 2012)

there will plenty of cars so not to worry about a ride. any idea of the numbers of people planning on coming?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

thx in advance 4 the ride!
no idea how many. tried 2 get a head count, but didnt quite get one



Pesshe said:


> there will plenty of cars so not to worry about a ride. any idea of the numbers of people planning on coming?


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Kissnntell, You have really started something. I live in NC and I will be at your gathering. You can private message me a address. Can not wait to lay eyes on other Knitter Pardisers. I will be vacationing in Almont area, plan to drive out for the day. I am so very excited. Betty


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

well hot diggity!!!! lol
as i'm in the yellow pages & the net, guess there's no reason 2 PM. guess if a boogy man decides 2 show up, we'll just hafta wrap'm up in yarn & shove needles & hooks in his hands!! lol

Ike and J's Bait and Crafts
700 River St
Lansing MI 48933

ck it out peeps! we done got us an alien comin in!! woohoo!!

(folks lived in Brevard/Rossman area for years)

look fwd 2 c'n ya!!



Betulove said:


> Kissnntell, You have really started something. I live in NC and I will be at your gathering. You can private message me a address. Can not wait to lay eyes on other Knitter Pardisers. I will be vacationing in Almont area, plan to drive out for the day. I am so very excited. Betty


----------



## Pesshe (Mar 11, 2012)

Pesshe said:


> hi I was just at sticks and strings this afternoon and told Katrina about meeting at the end of August. She said we are welcome to knit there if we want to. There is lots of space upstairs. it may be great to be inside if the weather is like it has been here these last few weeks. I know for myself I have a hard time tolerating the heat. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Muriel Priscilla F Lansing


oops woman at sticks and strings is Sabrina. she said we can order food in if we want. looking foward to the weekend. anyone going to Chicago in Aug or Stitch and Pitch at Lugnuts stadium in Aug.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

havent heard of Nuts doins but could sound like a plan!! :-D



Pesshe said:


> Pesshe said:
> 
> 
> > hi I was just at sticks and strings this afternoon and told Katrina about meeting at the end of August. She said we are welcome to knit there if we want to. There is lots of space upstairs. it may be great to be inside if the weather is like it has been here these last few weeks. I know for myself I have a hard time tolerating the heat. Please let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Muriel Priscilla F Lansing
> ...


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> HOT-DIGGITY!! the more the merrier! let's drive the neighbors bonkers!! lolol


I'm sure the KPers will be a rowdy bunch! LOL! All that needle clicking at once! Probably break a sound ordinance or something!!! How's you mosquito population? Is skeeter repellent a must for the great outdoors there?
C.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

cuz its been so dry, skeeters not a prob, but bring some just in case. u kno, that scout thing re: being prepared!! lol



Stablebummom said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > HOT-DIGGITY!! the more the merrier! let's drive the neighbors bonkers!! lolol
> ...


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been looking foward to your get together, but my car is saying no. Drat! I hope all you ladies have a good time! I'll be sure and knit anyway.
Patty


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

b sure 2 stop in when ur in the area, then, k? take care



Patty Sutter said:


> I've been looking foward to your get together, but my car is saying no. Drat! I hope all you ladies have a good time! I'll be sure and knit anyway.
> Patty


----------



## CherylD (Oct 8, 2011)

ONLY one more week! YAHOO!!! Can hardly wait. I'm sure we'll all have a fabulous time.


----------



## Pesshe (Mar 11, 2012)

do we have an idea of how many knitters are coming this weekend?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

no i dont. tried 2 get some kind of a head count earlier, but that didnt quite make it. sooooo, guess we'll just hafta count'm after u get here!! lolol



Pesshe said:


> do we have an idea of how many knitters are coming this weekend?


----------



## bambiperry (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm in Clare, could drive down for the day! Where would I be going?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

head for Lansing
find I-496 (MapQuest will help here)
Grand exit (one way)
1st st, (Hillsdale St) turn right 
& go to end (River St)
turn right again & go 1 block
there i am!! my oogly red brick buiding
parking lot across the street
look fwd 2 c'n ya!!



 bambiperry said:


> I'm in Clare, could drive down for the day! Where would I be going?


----------



## bcolliemom (Jul 12, 2011)

How did it go? How many came? Post pics if you have them.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't wait to hear the low down about the week end. I was so there if not in person in frame of mind. Hope and pray you had a good crowd. Pray someone took some picture to share. 
Lou heart was fixed with a stint and we got to come home on Saturday afternoon. Can not wait to hear the story.


----------

